# Stainless Steel Tanks



## bikerrew (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi, Has anyone here graduated up to using larger SS tanks. What are the good and bad points or things I need to consider. We want to start making larger batches of a single varietal.
Thanks,
Ray


----------



## AlFulchino (Mar 22, 2009)

good points - very easy cleaning...variable capacity...user can change type of oak


bad point.....no micro-oxygenation...no romantic wine making image....little aroma in cellar


my opinion


----------



## Wade E (Mar 22, 2009)

Wish I could afford 1 of those!


----------



## Jeff H (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm assuming you are talking about variable capacity tanks.


Bad points - temperature changes in the winery could cause either an increase in headspace or wine coming out of the tank. Also gasket could deflate (unlikely if checked and maintained) and expose wine to air.


Good point - convenience to accomodate different wine amounts. SST is easy to maintain and has a long life expectancy.


----------



## bikerrew (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah, I guess the cost is the major drawback. I appreciate the the other comments. I'm just thinking that's our next step. Thanks, Ray


----------



## AlFulchino (Mar 22, 2009)

flex tanks dude..flex tanks


----------



## chiefmike (Mar 27, 2009)

Al...I've been seeing more about the flex tanks, but have not tried them yet. Any suggestions on where to get them? Advantages and disadvantages?


----------



## AlFulchino (Mar 27, 2009)

the only isue i have had w my fles tank is the closure (lid) on the 50 gallon units are a bugger to open and close....but they DO work...i am seeing an advance in aging quality over glass....they are supposed to have the same micro-ox that a two year old oak barrel has.....easy to clean and transport...you can alter your oaking...ie french/american etc and also toast level when you want




they are NOT as nice looking a an oak barrel in your cellar would be
just go to their website and give John or the new salesman a call...they now even have easy monthly payments as low as under ten dollars per month


the bad points Jeff H was mentioning for SS could also be valid for Flex tanks...but then again every aging vessel has something you HAVE to watch for


----------



## Jwhelan939 (May 8, 2009)

I have 2 variables that I plan on using for the first time this September. My biggest question is how to degass? I usually use a break bleader, but I dont think I can do that with the SS tank. I would hate to think that I will have to use a mixer for the whole process.


----------



## grapeman (May 8, 2009)

I am assuming you are going withfresh grapes for the process. When fermenting grapes as opposed to kits and the process taking months not weeks, degassing is seldom necessary.


----------



## Jwhelan939 (May 8, 2009)

I get fresh juice from italy. So its not really a kit, but I don't have to worry about the press. I made it last season and it was incredible. sadly I am down to my last bottle


----------



## grapeman (May 8, 2009)

You probably still don't need a lot of degassing if you use the variable cap tank.


----------

